
Ask HN: Downloading PDFs from SlideShare Without JavaScript? - pmoriarty
Is there a way to download PDFs from SlideShare without using a browser that supports javascript?<p>Ideally, I&#x27;m looking for a command-like tool like youtube-dl.
======
nmjohn
I have a bash script that will do exactly what you want I suspect:
[https://github.com/n-johnson/bin/blob/master/dl_slideshare.s...](https://github.com/n-johnson/bin/blob/master/dl_slideshare.sh).
It needs imagemagick installed to build the PDF.

It's not robust and won't handle edge cases gracefully, but I've used it for a
few hundred PDFs and they all worked.

The big downside is the slideshare slides are images, so the PDFs aren't
searchable - they are just images.

